# Acl W/graft



## D.R.  (Dec 10, 2007)

which code(s) are used for an ACL reconstruction,allograft bone-tendon-bone?  also if it is an ACL w/autograft is it appropriate to  use 29888 w/ 20902? hope someone can help.  thanks.


----------



## Deadpd (Dec 12, 2007)

*ACL repair*

If it is an autograft and they go to a totally different sight, like the other leg or achelis, you can use the 20924-59.  But if they take it right there like from the gracilis you can't bill for that.  As for allograft, I have used the HCPCS C1713 and have been paid.  I'm sure there's a better code out there for this, and I'm looking for that.  So if anyone out there reads this and knows the answer, please let us know.


----------



## mbort (Dec 13, 2007)

I use C1762 for the allograft for the ACL as C1713 is for screws and anchors and is usually billed in conjuction since they use those too.


----------



## Pugface (Jan 2, 2008)

29888 and 29889 include both limited and major synovectomy, incidental shaving/debridement of articular cartilage, "notch plasty", AND HARVESTING OF TENDON (Hamstring, patellar) GRAFTS.
So, I would not bill the 20902. Nor would I bill for the C1762 and other C-HCPCS codes unless we supplied the screws and anchors. In fact, I have never billed them as I bill for the Surgeon and he did not supply them.


----------



## trose45116 (Jun 28, 2008)

i agree with pugface


----------

